# Erreur Bootcamp



## jubajubz (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour a tous,

Je sollicite vos connaissances pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème :

Je souhaite installer Windows via Bootcamp .

J'ai bien télécharger le fichier iso sur le site officiel : Win10_21H2_French_x64.iso

Dans bootcamp j'ai alloué 200go pour la partition Windows , l'installation se lance bien jusqu'au choix des langues puis m'affiche le message d'erreur suivant : Windows ne peut pas localiser le disque et la partition spécifiés dans le paramètre "ImageInstall"du fichier de réponses sans assistance.Vérifiez que le paramètre fait référence à une partition valide et redémarrez l'installation.

Je suis sur un iMac 27 de 2019 sous Monterey 12.1

Je vous joint également le capture "diskutil list" que j'ai vu sur d'autres post , et qui semble aider à trouver le problème .





Merci pour votre aide.

Rémi.


----------



## jubajubz (18 Janvier 2022)

Je me permet de rajouter ceci : commande "diskutil list" après echec de l'installation


----------



## jubajubz (18 Janvier 2022)

Je me permet également de vous tagger @Locke et @macomaniac


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> Je me permet également de vous tagger @Locke et @macomaniac


Moi je passe la main, car il semblerait que ton iMac possède l'option FusionDrive avec une barrette SSD de 121 Go et un disque dur à plateaux de 2 To et là c'est un peu particulier.


----------



## jubajubz (18 Janvier 2022)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire
rien de grave j'espère !


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

Je lance un appel au secours à @macomaniac pour essayer de m'aider à trouver une solution


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour *jubajubz*

Souhaites-tu supprimer les 2 partitions Windows et récupérer leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* --> afin de pouvoir retenter de neuf une installation ?


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour ,

Je souhaite faire au mieux , je te fais entièrement confiance .
voici la derniere " diskutil list"


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2022)

Les 2 partitions Windows ont été supprimées du HDD de *2 To* [seul ce disque en cas de Fusion Drive supportant en effet l'installation de Windows] > et leur espace récupéré au *Conteneur apfs*. Donc retour à la case départ.

- tu peux retenter une installation de Windows. Mais comme je ne suis pas expert à ce sujet --> c'est *Locke* ton interlocuteur ici.​


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois mais toujours le meme problème, je supprime ensuite avec l'assistant bootcamp.
dois-je essayé de reinstaller, attendre le message d'erreur , et ne pas supprimer avec bootcamp pour que tu puisse m'aider ?

je joint ca au cas ou


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2022)

Tu n'as manifestement pas de problème de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* sur le HDD > ni de suppression de cette partition via l'Assistant BootCamp. Mais un problème d'échec d'installation de Windows dans le volume *BOOTCAMP*.

- quand tu es dans l'interface d'installation de Windows > sélectionnes-tu la  partition *BOOTCAMP* formatée provisoirement en *FAT-32* --> pour la reformater en *NTFS* ? - il me semble que c'est la condition préalable à l'installation proprement dite. Mais comme je te l'ai dit > si je peux aider question récupération de partitions (ce qui n'est pas ton problème) > je ne suis pas expert ès installation de Windows. C'est *Locke* le spécialiste en ce domaine.​


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

Alors j'ai retenté une installation voici les étapes :


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> Alors j'ai retenté une installation voici les étapes :


Au vu des copies écran, il y a quelque chose qui me chagrine. Par défaut, durant l'installation on passe obligatoirement par cette étape...




...as-tu vu cet écran et fais le formatage ?


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

Non , je ne passe pas cet écran.


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> non , je ne passe pas cet écran


C'est bien ça ton problème, c'est une étape absolument obligatoire d'ou ton message d'erreur, mais pourquoi est une autre histoire ! Ton fichier .iso est bien *Win10_21H2_French_x64.iso* et pèse 5,91 Go ? Voilà ce que recommande Apple au minimum... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...par curiosité, essaye avec une taille de réservation de 128 Go.


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

Oui , c'est bien ca pour fichier Windows.
J'essaie comme ca et je reviens 
Merci


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

désolé d'avoir mis autant de temps ,
J'ai essayé comme tu ma demandé , mais impossible de mettre 128Go sa va de 5 en 5 donc j'ai mis 130 Go et c'est la meme erreur


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> désolé d'avoir mis autant de temps ,
> J'ai essayé comme tu ma demandé , mais impossible de mettre 128Go sa va de 5 en 5 donc j'ai mis 130 Go et c'est la meme erreur


Pour ma part et comme mentionné, avec un iMac avec l'option FusionDrive je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider plus. Tu n'es pas le seul dans ton cas, un peu de lecture en commençant à la réponse        #13      de ce message et voir avec macomaniac s'il juge utile de faire une vérification.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2022)

Indépendamment du problème d'installation > il semble y avoir un problème de limite de taille (à *80 Go*) de la partition *BOOTCAMP* à créer. Peut-être un *snapshot* (archiveur d'état passé d'un volume) verrouille-t-il de l'espace disque ?

- donc *jubajubz* passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
```

qui affiche les *snapshots* éventuellement associés au volume-Données

Poste le retour.


----------



## jubajubz (19 Janvier 2022)

Voici le résultat :
No snapshots for disk2s1

Par contre j'ai utilisé la commande jusqu'au disk2s5 et la il me trouve


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

En effet : pas de *snapshots* (à part celui qui sert au démarrage). Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```

qui vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses volumes

Poste le retour. C'est pour voir si une erreur dans l'*apfs* ne restreindrait pas la capacité de repartitionnement.


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

Et voila :


```
RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking the encryption key structures
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the document ID tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s2 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s3
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s3 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s4
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s4 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s5
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-EA882DCA7A28EBA0A6E94689836BB10D77D84D1AEE2468E17775A447AA815278)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s5 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s6
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s6 appears to be OK
Verifying allocated space
The container /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

Aucune erreur dans l'*apfs*. Faisons alors un test de repartitionnement manuel en affectant à la partition *BOOTCAMP* une taille supérieure aux *80 Go* limite pour l'Assistant BootCamp.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1921g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* collectif du Fusion Drive à *1921 Go* > crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *200 Go* en format *FAT-32* > réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour complet de la commande. S'il y a un blocage --> on apprendra peut-être pourquoi...


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

et Hop !


```
RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1921g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 200 207 388 672 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 799 981 789 184 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 419 285 364 736 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking the encryption key structures
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the document ID tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s2 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s3
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s3 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s4
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s4 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s5
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-EA882DCA7A28EBA0A6E94689836BB10D77D84D1AEE2468E17775A447AA815278)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s5 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s6
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s6 appears to be OK
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x400000050b78d -> 0x36375c, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000519417 -> 0x36ce21, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400000051f97a -> 0x36d8b1, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000006fd991 -> 0x3770b7, 1, C) is not completely referenced
The container /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 000 189 177 856 to 1 799 981 789 184 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 390933248 sectors in 6108332 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3516000256 drv=0x80 bsec=391028736 bspf=47728 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         1.8 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                200.2 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.9 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 668.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.8 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.8 GB    disk2s5s1

RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

Une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *200 Go* a été créée sans problème. 

- veux-tu tenter d'installer Windows à sa destination ? - ou qu'on la supprime et récupère son espace au *Conteneur* --> que tu puisses repartir de zéro ?​


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

Aucune idée.
Je te suit les yeux fermés.
Pourvu que ca marche peut importe la méthode .


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

Mais comme je te l'ai dit : question installation de Windows, je ne suis pas expert.

- peux-tu démarrer sur ta clé d'installation de Windows ?​


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

Je n'est pas de clé d'installation , juste l'iso téléchargé sur mon DD interne .
On peux essayer de 'l'installer dans la partition que tu ma fais créer alors.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

Fais une tentative via l'Assistant BootCamp sans demander de créer de partition *BOOTCAMP* puisqu'elle est déjà créée.


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

J'essaie ca tout de suite : )


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

il me demande d'effacer la partition
il n'y a pas d'autres choix proposés


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

Alors efface-la et tente d'en recréer une d'une taille à ta convenance.


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors efface-la et tente d'en recréer une d'une taille à ta convenance.


Toujours c'est foutu erreur


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

Tu parles de la limitation de taille de la partition à créer ? - ou de l'échec d'installation à sa destination ?


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

échec de l'installation- la partition se créer très bien


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2022)

Ah ! il y a déjà un déblocage donc question création d'une partition de taille voulue.

- j'ai un peu terminé en ce qui concerne mon domaine de compétence. Ce serait à *Locke* ici de prendre le relais. Je pense que ton fichier *ISO* n'est pas adéquat > mais je ne peux pas en dire davantage.​


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

Je vais essayer en recommençant les commandes pour créer une partition moi meme et tenté d'installer via clé bootable.

En tout cas , un grand MERCI pour le temps que tu m' a accordé.


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2022)

Comme mentionné, n'ayant jamais eu de Mac avec l'option Fusion Drive, je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe. Tu as bien téléchargé le fichier .iso depuis le lien officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ... ?

Le message d'erreur que tu mentionnes est bien spécifique pour l'option Fusion Drive, par le passé Apple avait même fait une mise à jour spécifique pour Assistant Boot Camp pour la version de macOS Mojave. Là je donne ma langue au chat pour macOS Monterey ?


jubajubz a dit:


> Je vais essayer en recommençant les commandes pour créer une partition moi meme et tenté d'installer via clé bootable.


Depuis un Mac tu ne pourras pas créer une clé USB d'installation qui soit reconnue, uniquement que depuis un vrai PC et je n'ai pas le sentiment que cela fonctionnera. Ne pas oublier qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné d'avance, ni même la présence de disques durs USB.


----------



## jubajubz (20 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Comme mentionné, n'ayant jamais eu de Mac avec l'option Fusion Drive, je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe. Tu as bien téléchargé le fichier .iso depuis le lien officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ... ?
> 
> Le message d'erreur que tu mentionnes est bien spécifique pour l'option Fusion Drive, par le passé Apple avait même fait une mise à jour spécifique pour Assistant Boot Camp pour la version de macOS Mojave. Là je donne ma langue au chat pour macOS Monterey ?
> 
> Depuis un Mac tu ne pourras pas créer une clé USB d'installation qui soit reconnue, uniquement que depuis un vrai PC et je n'ai pas le sentiment que cela fonctionnera. Ne pas oublier qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné d'avance, ni même la présence de disques durs USB.


Oui , c'est bien par ce lien que je telecharge mon iso
Je pense peut être reinstaller l'OS , j'ai vu sur autre post que ca avait corriger le problème.

Mais avant ca je voudrais bien tout remettre à l"état d'origine. @macomaniac aurait-tu une commande magique 
Voici ou en sont mes disques:

```
RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         1.8 TB     disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨OSXRESERVED⁩             10.0 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨Windows10⁩               199.1 GB   disk0s4
   5:                        EFI ⁨NO NAME⁩                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   6:         Microsoft Reserved ⁨⁩                        16.8 MB    disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.9 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  1.4 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 668.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.8 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.8 GB    disk2s5s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 ⁨ESD-USB⁩                 30.8 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2022)

On voit qu'il s'effectue bien des opérations d'installation par création de partitions provisoires > mais je ne connais pas la raison de l'échec global. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande supprime les *4* partitions Windows > récupère leur espace global au *Conteneur apfs* du Fusion Drive > affiche la configuration interne résultante

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## jubajubz (21 Janvier 2022)

Retour commande :


```
RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ % diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3 (OSXRESERVED)
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 (Windows10)
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s5 (NO NAME)
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s6
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 209 189 179 392 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 2 000 188 149 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking the encryption key structures
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the document ID tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s2 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s3
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s3 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s4
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s4 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s5
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-EA882DCA7A28EBA0A6E94689836BB10D77D84D1AEE2468E17775A447AA815278)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s5 appears to be OK
Checking volume /dev/rdisk2s6
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying volume object map space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s6 appears to be OK
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x400000053907c -> 0x660ab6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x40000096f65ef -> 0x661c47, 1, C) is not completely referenced
The container /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 1 790 999 998 464 to 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  604.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 668.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.8 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.8 GB    disk2s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2022)

Tu as récupéré l'espace initial du *Conteneur*.


----------



## jubajubz (21 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as récupéré l'espace initial du *Conteneur*.


Super Merci,
Je tente une reinstallation de l'OS et je reviendrai faire un retour si cela fonctionne


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Bon bah j'ai essayé de reinstaller l'OS avec le cmd+r et j'ai ce message qui apparait .


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

J'ai essayé les commandes trouvé sur ce post :https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...lors-du-chargement-de-la-mise-a-jour.1365277/
a savoir : 
Pour les visualiser depuis le terminal :
_tmutil listlocalsnapshots /_
Et pour les supprimer : 
_tmutil deletelocalsnapshots /

Mais toujours la même erreur _


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

@macomaniac 

Dois-je continuer à posté ici pour mon nouveau problème  ou  changement de section ?


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> Bon bah j'ai essayé de reinstaller l'OS avec le cmd+r et j'ai ce message qui apparait .


Si tu n'as pas formaté le disque dur interne, le boot EFI n'a pas été effacé et garde en mémoire des informations, car c'est lui le chef d'orchestre pour gérer au démarrage la partition macOS et celle de Windows.


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas formaté le disque dur interne, le boot EFI n'a pas été effacé et garde en mémoire des informations, car c'est lui le chef d'orchestre pour gérer au démarrage la partition macOS et celle de Windows.


J'ai suivi la procédure simple de reinstallation.
Peux tu m'aiguiller sur ce qu'il faut faire ? Dois je faire une clean install ?


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> J'ai suivi la procédure simple de reinstallation.


C'est bien ce que je pensais.


jubajubz a dit:


> Dois je faire une clean install ?


Oui, mais pour être tranquille et te passer d'internet, mieux vaut créer une clé USB d'installation d'une taille de 16 Go formatée en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. En suivant le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...ce n'est pas difficile, ne pas oublier de donner le nom de *MyVolume *à la clé USB.

Là je suis sous Windows, je n'ai pas mes copies écrans sous la main, mais pour un formatage complet suis ce que j'ai mentionné dans cette réponse... https://forums.macg.co/threads/big-sur-bizarreries.1362473/post-14113295


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais.
> 
> Oui, mais pour être tranquille et te passer d'internet, mieux vaut créer une clé USB d'installation d'une taille de 16 Go formatée en Mac OS étendu journalisé) et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. En suivant le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...ce n'est pas difficile, ne pas oublier de donner le nom de *MyVolume *à la clé USB.
> 
> Là je suis sous Windows, je n'ai pas mes copies écrans sous la main, mais pour un formatage complet suis ce que j'ai mentionné dans cette réponse... https://forums.macg.co/threads/big-sur-bizarreries.1362473/post-14113295


Merci .
J'essai ca tout de suite
J'en profite pour te demander vaut-il mieux rester Monterey ou retourner sur Big Sur ?


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais.
> 
> Oui, mais pour être tranquille et te passer d'internet, mieux vaut créer une clé USB d'installation d'une taille de 16 Go formatée en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. En suivant le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...ce n'est pas difficile, ne pas oublier de donner le nom de *MyVolume *à la clé USB.
> 
> Là je suis sous Windows, je n'ai pas mes copies écrans sous la main, mais pour un formatage complet suis ce que j'ai mentionné dans cette réponse... https://forums.macg.co/threads/big-sur-bizarreries.1362473/post-14113295


 Par contre : 
0) un clic sur Présentation et on sélectionne Afficher tous les appareils*
1) on sélectionne la racine du disque dur, pas ce qui est en-dessous
2) un clic sur Effacer affiche les options suivantes
3) on donne un nom explicite comme Macintosh HD
4) on sélectionne le format APFS
5) on sélectionne impérativement Table de partition GUID
6) un clic sur Effacer et le formatage s'exécutera, il ne durera pas très longtemps

lequel dois-je suivre format APFS avec le nom Macintosh HD ou Mac OS étendu avec le nom my volume ?


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> lequel dois-je suivre format APFS avec le nom Macintosh HD ou Mac OS étendu avec le nom my volume ?


Non, ce que je mentionne pour le formatage avec copie écran c'est pour le disque dur interne. Pour la clé USB, relis ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Oui, mais pour être tranquille et te passer d'internet, mieux vaut créer une clé USB d'installation d'une taille de 16 Go formatée en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. En suivant le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...ce n'est pas difficile, ne pas oublier de donner le nom de *MyVolume *à la clé USB.


...et même motif, même punition pour la clé USB, il faut sélectionner la racine.


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, ce que je mentionne pour le formatage avec copie écran c'est pour le disque dur interne. Pour la clé USB, relis ceci...
> 
> ...et même motif, même punition pour la clé USB, il faut sélectionner la racine.


Ah oui désolé 'j'avais mal lu .
Et pour l'OS plutôt Monterey ou Bigsur ?
J'avoue avoir fait la Maj sur Monterey mais j'ai pas l'impression que j'aurais du au vu de certain post .
Lequel me conseillerai tu ?


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> Lequel me conseillerai tu ?


Moi j'aime bien macOS Monterey, mais c'est toi qui décide.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

@ *jubajubz*

Si tu veux réinstaller depuis une clé d'installation en remettant tout à zéro > n'oublie pas que tu as un Fusion Drive. Il faut donc supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive dans le *terminal* de la clé d'installation.

- et as-tu une sauvegarde de tes données (*605 Go*) ?​


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *jubajubz*
> 
> Si tu veux réinstaller depuis une clé d'installation en remettant tout à zéro > n'oublie pas que tu as un Fusion Drive. Il faut donc supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive dans le *terminal* de la clé d'installation.
> 
> - et as-tu une sauvegarde de tes données (*605 Go*) ?​


oui , j'ai fait une copie Time Machine


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien macOS Monterey, mais c'est toi qui décide.


Moi aussi , mais je demande si en passant sur BigSur j'arriverai  à installer Windows via Bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

Si ta TM sauvegarde l'OS Monterey --> tu ne pourras pas l'utiliser en mode rétrograde avec un OS Big Sur.


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si ta TM sauvegarde l'OS Monterey --> tu ne pourras pas l'utiliser en mode rétrograde avec un OS Big Sur.


Je voulais juste sauvegarder mes fichiers , puis filtrer , et remettre seulement ceux que je veux vraiment


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *jubajubz*
> 
> Si tu veux réinstaller depuis une clé d'installation en remettant tout à zéro > n'oublie pas que tu as un Fusion Drive. Il faut donc supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive dans le *terminal* de la clé d'installation.
> 
> - et as-tu une sauvegarde de tes données (*605 Go*) ?​


Il faut donc supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive dans le terminal de la clé d'installation.

Comment je fais ca ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

As-tu une clé d'installation confectionnée et démarrable ?


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Oui , j'ai suivi ce que ma dit Locke
c'est à dire formatage en Mac OS journalisé avec partition Guid
Et la j'attends la fin de téléchargement de BIGSUR


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

Et outre ce formatage --> tu l'as configurée comme clé d'installation de tel OS ?


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et outre ce formatage --> tu l'as configurée comme clé d'installation de tel OS ?


Non , je n'ai rien fait d'autre .
Et j'attend la fin du téléchargement pour entrer cette commande , si j'ai bien compris

```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Big\ Sur.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/MyVolume
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

As-tu dans les Applications un installateur de Big Sur (*Install macOS Big Sur*) ou de Monterey  (*Install macOS Monterey*) ?


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> As-tu dans les Applications un installateur de Big Sur (*Install macOS Big Sur*) ou de Monterey  (*Install macOS Monterey*) ?


Non pas encore malheureusement, j'ai pas la fibre 
Il me reste 1 heure environ


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

Ta clé branchée au Mac > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list external
```

qui affiche sa configuration

Poste le retour. Je pourrai te passer par anticipation la commande de configuration que tu utiliseras quand tu auras fini de télécharger l'installateur.


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ta clé branchée au Mac > passe une commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list external
> ...


Voilà:


```
RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ % diskutil list external
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨MyVolume⁩                30.4 GB    disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

Et quel est l'installateur que tu télécharges : celui de Big Sur ou de Monterey ?


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et quel est l'installateur que tu télécharges : celui de Big Sur ou de Monterey ?



Monterey en 1er puis si cela ne fonctionne pas je passerai sur Big Sur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2022)

La commande de configuration de clé avec l'installateur de Monterey sera (copier-coller) :

```
sudo /Ap*/*Monterey*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/My* --nointeraction
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

comme il y aura recopie (entre autre) de l'installateur (*12 Go*) dans le volume de la clé --> ça prendra du temps. Attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ %* en signal de fin.


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> La commande de configuration de clé avec l'installateur de Monterey sera (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> sudo /Ap*/*Monterey*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/My* --nointeraction
> ...


Pas de souci, 
Dès que c'est fait je ferai un retour ici 
Merci


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> La commande de configuration de clé avec l'installateur de Monterey sera (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> sudo /Ap*/*Monterey*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/My* --nointeraction
> ...


Déroulement nickel pour la clé par contre la suite :
Ca commence à me rendre fou , ca ne marche jamais direct avec moi , je dois être un chat noir 

J'ai des nouveaux volumes qui se sont crées et plus je ne peux pas effacer la racine , l'option reste grisée

ps: je viens d'essayer en passant par cmd+r , mais cela ne fonctionne plus et démarre normalement .
La c'est sur je deviens fou


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Au cas ou :


```
RemsImac@iMac-de-Rems ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  608.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 668.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.8 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.8 GB    disk2s5s1
```


----------



## jubajubz (22 Janvier 2022)

Bon , pour le cmd+r c'est ok c'est moi qui ne devait pas le faire au bon moment ...
@Locke est ce que je dois effacer le Fusion Drive ou le volume macintosh hd ?
Quand je suis le menu récupération -utilitaire de disque la je peux effacer macintosh hd  pour le reste ca reste grisé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Me revoici. La clé branchée au Mac > redémarre tout en maintenant la touche "*alt*" pressée --> afin d'obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install macOS Monterey* > démarre dessus.

- quand tu as les 4 *Utilitaires* de la session d'installation de la clé (identique à une session de secours) > tu trouves un *terminal* à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires*.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Safari*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *forums macgénération* (c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil > tu postes dans un bloc de code

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Me revoici. La clé branchée au Mac > redémarre tout en maintenant la touche "*alt*" pressée --> afin d'obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install macOS Monterey* > démarre dessus.
> 
> - quand tu as les 4 *Utilitaires* de la session d'installation de la clé (identique à une session de secours) > tu trouves un *terminal* à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires*.​
> Passe la commande :
> ...



voila : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  609.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 668.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.8 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Parfait. On  supprime puis on recrée le Fusion Drive maintenant.

- passe d'abord la commande (tu peux la copier ici avec Safari > quitter Safari > la coller dans le *terminal* > l'exécuter) :​

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2
```

qui supprime le *Conteneur apfs* du Fusion Drive > ce qui reformate (en principe) 2 volumes *Untitled* standards (format *jhfs+*) sur les 2 partitions principales des 2 disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. On  supprime puis on recrée le Fusion Drive maintenant.
> 
> - passe d'abord la commande (tu peux la copier ici avec Safari > quitter Safari > la coller dans le *terminal* > l'exécuter) :​
> 
> ...



et hop : 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk2s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk2s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk2s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk2s4
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk2s5
Unmounting Volume "Update" on disk2s6
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
2 new disks created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s2
Finished APFS operation on disk2
Removing disk0s2 from partition map
Removing disk1s2 from partition map
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

En principe ça a fonctionné. Mais il arrive que le reformatage de 2 volumes standards échoue _in fine_.

- donc repasse la commande informative :​

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui va afficher la configuration interne actuelle

Poste le retour.


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> En principe ça a fonctionné. Mais il arrive que le reformatage de 2 volumes standards échoue _in fine_.
> 
> - donc repasse la commande informative :​
> 
> ...



la suite :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
                    (free space)                         121.0 GB   -

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
                    (free space)                         2.0 TB     -

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Hé ! hé ! à la place de 2 volumes sur les 2 partitions --> les partitions ont été supprimées et transformées en espace libre. Sans doute un bogue de Monterey.

- passe la commande concaténée (par un point-virgule *;*) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SSD gpt disk0 ; diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1
```

qui reformate les 2 disques avec génération de 2 volumes *SSD* et *HDD* respectivement

Poste le retour.


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! hé ! à la place de 2 volumes sur les 2 partitions --> les partitions ont été supprimées et transformées en espace libre. Sans doute un bogue de Monterey.
> 
> - passe la commande concaténée (par un point-virgule *;*) :​
> 
> ...


 voila : 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SSD gpt disk0 ; diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name SSD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk1
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk1s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name HDD
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

On a récupéré 2 volumes standards. On recrée un Fusion Drive *apfs* à partir d'eux.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande crée un *Conteneur* collectif Fusion Drive intégrant les 2 partitions principales des disques > avec un volume *Macintosh HD* vide - puis ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> On a récupéré 2 volumes standards. On recrée un Fusion Drive *apfs* à partir d'eux.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


c'est fait: Je viens de me rendre compte j'ai oublie le hd a la fin de macintosh

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh" ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 (SSD)
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: regular Fusion
Created new APFS Container disk2
Disk from APFS operation: disk2
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 (SSD)
Started APFS operation on disk2
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk2
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk2s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk2s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh⁩               24.6 KB    disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Parfait : Fusion Drive neuf opérationnel. Lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS Monterey*" --> à destination de *Macintosh HD*.

- si tu veux récupérer en fin d'installation ta sauvegarde TM totale > branche avant cela le DDE TM au Mac. À la fin de l'installation > après divers paramétrages > quand tu as un écran te proposant de récupérer des données > coche l'option : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" --> et choisis le volume TM  en source. Sinon > coche l'option : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" --> ce qui va te permettre de configurer un compte d'utilisateur neuf. Choisis les mêmes identifiants que ceux de ton ancien compte alors --> afin d'avoir un accès manuel autorisé aux fichiers contenus dans la TM.​


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : Fusion Drive neuf opérationnel. Lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS Monterey*" --> à destination de *Macintosh HD*.
> 
> - si tu veux récupérer en fin d'installation ta sauvegarde TM totale > branche avant cela le DDE TM au Mac. À la fin de l'installation > après divers paramétrages > quand tu as un écran te proposant de récupérer des données > coche l'option : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" --> et choisis le volume TM  en source. Sinon > coche l'option : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" --> ce qui va te permettre de configurer un compte d'utilisateur neuf. Choisis les mêmes identifiants que ceux de ton ancien compte alors --> afin d'avoir un accès manuel autorisé aux fichiers contenus dans le TMJe​





macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : Fusion Drive neuf opérationnel. Lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS Monterey*" --> à destination de *Macintosh HD*.
> 
> - si tu veux récupérer en fin d'installation ta sauvegarde TM totale > branche avant cela le DDE TM au Mac. À la fin de l'installation > après divers paramétrages > quand tu as un écran te proposant de récupérer des données > coche l'option : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" --> et choisis le volume TM  en source. Sinon > coche l'option : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" --> ce qui va te permettre de configurer un compte d'utilisateur neuf. Choisis les mêmes identifiants que ceux de ton ancien compte alors --> afin d'avoir un accès manuel autorisé aux fichiers contenus dans le TM.​


Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié le HD a la suite de "Macintosh" 
Je suis vraiment désolé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Veux-tu renommer le volume avant de lancer l'installation ?


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

Oui j'aimerai bien


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Passe la commande exacte :

```
diskutil rename disk2s1 "Macintosh HD"
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande renomme *Macintosh* => *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande exacte :
> 
> ```
> diskutil rename disk2s1 "Macintosh HD"
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil rename disk2s1 "Macintosh HD"
Volume on disk2s1 renamed to Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Parfait. Tu peux repartir dans l'installation.


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Tu peux repartir dans l'installation.


Merci beaucoup pour les explications et pour le temps que tu as accordé a mon problème
tu es au top 
ps: @macomaniac réinstallation effectué à l'instant tout est nickel .
Je retente une installe de Windows via bootcamp et posterai un retour


----------



## jubajubz (23 Janvier 2022)

Réinstallation via bootcamp impeccable 
Windows installé sans problème après cette clean install
Merci @macomaniac et @Locke


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2022)

jubajubz a dit:


> Réinstallation via bootcamp impeccable
> Windows installé sans problème après cette clean install
> Merci @macomaniac et @Locke


Le souci avec Assistant Boot Camp est qu'il ne supporte pas que l'on bidouille la structure du disque dur interne, a cela s'ajoute le fait que comme le boot EFI est modifié, une installation de Windows avorte. Comme tu l'as constaté, depuis une structure saine, une installation de Windows s'installe du premier coup.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2022)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Lawroom (15 Février 2022)

Salut salut ! Aujourd'hui c'est a mon tour d'être dans la galère, exactement la même que Jubajubz... En revanche je dois vous avouez que je comprends pas trop les manipulations a faire... Cependant, si c'est possible en vocal je pourrais peut être mieux comprendre... Si vous avez xxxxxxx


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

@Lawroom
Non, tout se fera dans ta demande ici, mais il faudrait décrire ce qui ne va pas.


----------



## Lawroom (15 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> @Lawroom
> Non, tout se fera dans ta demande ici, mais il faudrait décrire ce qui ne va pas.


Ok pas de soucis, j’ai une erreur d’installation « imageinstall » dès le lancement de windows…


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

Lawroom a dit:


> Ok pas de soucis, j’ai une erreur d’installation « imageinstall » dès le lancement de windows…


Tu installes quelle version de Windows 7, 8, 10 ou 11 en version 64 bits, téléchargée où, dans quel Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac. Que te propose Assistant Boot Camp, l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ou pas, la création d'une clé USB ?


----------



## Lawroom (15 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu installes quelle version de Windows 7, 8, 10 ou 11 en version 64 bits, téléchargée où, dans quel Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac. Que te propose Assistant Boot Camp, l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ou pas, la création d'une clé USB ?


Windows 10 Multi edition en 64 bits, sur iMac 2017, 27 Pouce, sur la dernière mise à jour, non Boot Camp ne me demande aucune clé USB lors de la création de la partition


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

Lawroom a dit:


> Windows 10 Multi edition en 64 bits


Où ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ... ? Si c'est ailleurs, le fichier .iso c'est poubelle. La version finale après activation avec un vrai n° de licence passera de Famille à Professionnelle ou une variante.

Donc, ton iMac te propose la réservation d'un espace en Go, puis télécharge les pilotes/drivers et fini par recopier l'intégralité du fichier .iso dans un espace virtuel qui sera totalement effacé après une installation réussie. Il en sera de même après une installation avortée qui ne va pas au bout.

Ton message d'erreur me fait bigrement penser à un fichier .iso non officiel.


----------



## Lawroom (15 Février 2022)

C’est belle est bien sur le même site que j’ai téléchargé le fichier .iso, et bien sur le site de Microsoft. Avec Bootcamp j’ai une partition à 230go pour Windows, l’espace est créé correctement, cependant une fois le mac relancer il démarre sous Windows tout est ok, ensuite arrive le moment de l’installation, et le message d’erreur sur la photo plus haut…


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

Lawroom a dit:


> C’est belle est bien sur le même site que j’ai téléchargé le fichier .iso, et bien sur le site de Microsoft. Avec Bootcamp j’ai une partition à 230go pour Windows, l’espace est créé correctement, cependant une fois le mac relancer il démarre sous Windows tout est ok, ensuite arrive le moment de l’installation, et le message d’erreur sur la photo plus haut…


Pour moi, tu es bon pour tout recommencer. Attention, il faudra relancer Assistant Boot Camp, tu auras une option Restaurer à bien interpréter. Cette option supprimera la partition anciennement créée, ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour en faire la suppression, jamais, sous peine de corrompre la structure du disque dur interne.

Le fichier *Win10_21H2_French_x64.iso* pèse bien 5,91 Go ?


----------



## Lawroom (15 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, tu es bon pour tout recommencer. Attention, il faudra relancer Assistant Boot Camp, tu auras une option Restaurer à bien interpréter. Cette option supprimera la partition anciennement créée, ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour en faire la suppression, jamais, sous peine de corrompre la structure du disque dur interne.
> 
> Le fichier *Win10_21H2_French_x64.iso* pèse bien 5,91 Go ?


C’est exactement la manipulation que j’ai déjà effectué, j’ai restaurer la partition via bootcamp, et le fichier Win10 pèse bien 5,91go oui, le problème reste le même toujours le même message affiché


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

Sous macOS tu lances le Terminal et tu tapes cette commande...

diskutil list

...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le retour tu mets le résultat entre des balises </> Bloc de code...


----------



## Lawroom (16 Février 2022)

Voici la ligne de code ci dessous :


```
jordanstauffer@imac-de-jordan ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         768.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                232.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +795.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk2s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.7 GB    disk2s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 269.6 MB   disk2s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  16.2 GB    disk2s5
```
[/code]


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

Lawroom a dit:


> C’est exactement la manipulation que j’ai déjà effectué, j’ai restaurer la partition via bootcamp,


Non, car ta partition Windows est toujours présente...

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                232.0 GB   disk0s3
```
...attention n'utilise pas Utilitaire de disque, jamais.


----------



## Lawroom (16 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, car ta partition Windows est toujours présente...
> 
> ```
> 3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                232.0 GB   disk0s3
> ...


Je n'utilise pas Utilitaire de disque, au contraire. 
La j'ai fait une restauration de disque, via l'assistant Bootcamp


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk2s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.7 GB    disk2s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 269.6 MB   disk2s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk2s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  18.7 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

Lawroom a dit:


> La j'ai fait une restauration de disque, via l'assistant Bootcamp


Maintenant c'est bon, plus de partition. Tu peux retenter une installation, mais attention aucun matériel USB ne doit être connecté. Il y a quelque chose que tu ne mentionnes pas. Durant l'installation à quel moment ce message d'erreur apparaît ?

Par défaut, pour exemple lors de l'installation tu vois cet écran...




...il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition portant le nom de BOOTCAMP en majuscules, faire un clic sur Formater. Il faut accepter le formatage, un clic sur OK, le nom de BOOTCAMP s'effacera, puis un clic sur Suivant. Est-ce que tout se passe bien jusque là ?


----------



## Lawroom (16 Février 2022)

J'ai retenter l'installation via assistant Bootcamp, tout se passe bien sauf jusqu'ici, j'ai toutes les étapes sauf celle ou faut choisir la partition...


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

Lawroom a dit:


> J'ai retenter l'installation via assistant Bootcamp, tout se passe bien sauf jusqu'ici, j'ai toutes les étapes sauf celle ou faut choisir la partition...


Et bien il faut croire que tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10, essaye par curiosité avec Windows 11. N'oublie de relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition de réservation.


----------



## Lawroom (16 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et bien il faut croire que tu ne peux pas installer Windows 10, essaye par curiosité avec Windows 11. N'oublie de relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition de réservation.


Ok pas de problème je vais essayer avec Windows 11. Cependant j’ai vu quelqu’un ayant le meme soucis que moi sur le post, est je crois vous avez eu la solution.

Je reviens après la prochaine tentative.


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

Lawroom a dit:


> Je reviens après la prochaine tentative.


La copie écran est explicite, l'installateur de Windows 11 refuse d'aller plus loin en égard de la non compatibilité TMP. Un article officiel pour être plus clair... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...votre-pc-1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c ...mais impossible de passer outre avec un Mac.

Pour le coup je sèche, n'ayant plus d'iMac avec un processeur Intel, j'ai un iMac 24" M1, je ne peux plus vérifier quoi que ce soit. Si tu tiens absolument à avoir une version de Windows, tu peux suivre ce tutoriel... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...ça ne monopolisera pas d'espace du disque dur interne puisque tout sera dans un disque dur USB 3.0. La finalité sera strictement la même pour le démarrage.


----------

